
Ask HN: Toxic cofounder, considering leaving the country. Thoughs/legal advice? - throwaway4201
Hi,<p>We&#x27;re a DE C-corp and cofounder relationship is toxic without any sign of possible improvement. I am the product and programming side, toxic cofounder is biz dev and I don&#x27;t need him to build awesome product (already vetted in market). I want to leave and start my own&#x2F;take the idea elsewhere abroad if necessary.<p>Has anyone else been in this situation? What are the legal ramifications? Thanks
======
forgottenacc56
Read the contracts and it sounds like you have your heart set on cutting him
out, so if your contract allows then do so. If you plan to skip the country to
avoid your legal obligation then you must walk your own scoundrels path.
Integrity is what you do when no one is watching.

------
jturly
Do you have a shareholders agreement? If so it should contain the breakup
terms so to speak

------
dotcoma
Your co-founder doesn't read HN?

